# APRIL GAME OVER!!!



## REO (Apr 10, 2017)

*Welcome everyone to the official thread of our LB bi-monthly contest!
Are we ready to have some FUN???
For April, For Easter help the Easter bunny find the Easter egg he lost in his big basket on his way to deliver it to a special child's house and you will win a prize!*

*Poor Easter bunny has been working over time! His job isn't yet finished and he has 100 more eggs he needs to search through! Alas! He's out of time and he needs your help!
There are 100 eggs! ONE of those 100 eggs have a prize attached! Find the right one and you win a prize! Now, everyone grab an egg and help Mr. Bunny!*







*The generous sponsor for this months "GRAND PRIZE"winner is:*


*Lil Beginnings will send the winner a special Valentine gift!*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*CLICK THIS LINK to view our contest information and a list of our generous sponsors for 2017! *
*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, please be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!
If you'd like to donate a prize, please email me! [email protected]

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*
ONE number has been PRESELECTED before the game started. THAT NUMBER DOES NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!
The SAME preselected number stays the same until the game is over! That number is somewhere from 1 to 100.

SO! All you have to do Each day is Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100. ONE GUESS PER PERSON (no cheating!) PER DAY UNTIL THE PRIZE HAS BEEN WON.
PLEASE one guess a day per HOUSEHOLD. A day is midnight to midnight CST.
NOTE: IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.
If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL! So keep track of what others have already posted for your best chance to win!

If you win, be sure to thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous sponsors!
When the preselected number has been guessed - this thread will be CLOSED.

*READ THIS!!!!!!!!*
The winner is to email their name and mailing address to me (Robin). [email protected] 

The winner will be posted here: *BAREFOOTIN *

Many, many thanks to the sponsors who donate our nice prizes!!!
Have a blessed day! Robin, Debby & the LB Team

*Let the FUN begin!



*

To see our sponsors who donate items for the GRAND PRIZE WINNERS click here to go to the monthly contests page.
READ THIS TOO!!
Anyone wanting to help us keep the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Debby! We'd appreciate it! -Robin


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 10, 2017)

Oh me first! Since I'm up at a very unreasonable hour.... 7 please


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 10, 2017)

61?


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 10, 2017)

Happy Easter # 90 Please


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Apr 10, 2017)

23 Please


----------



## REO (Apr 10, 2017)

Not yet


----------



## Renee (Apr 10, 2017)

47 for me


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Apr 10, 2017)

27


----------



## REO (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 11, 2017)

38 please


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 11, 2017)

88


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Apr 11, 2017)

I'll take an even 40 please


----------



## REO (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Barefootin (Apr 11, 2017)

I'll try 49


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 11, 2017)

52 please. Thanx!


----------



## amysue (Apr 11, 2017)

16 please


----------



## REO (Apr 11, 2017)

Not yet!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 12, 2017)

62 for today


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 12, 2017)

#41 sounds like a winner


----------



## Barefootin (Apr 12, 2017)

How about 83?


----------



## REO (Apr 12, 2017)

not yet!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 12, 2017)

I'll try 51?


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Apr 12, 2017)

100


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 12, 2017)

79?


----------



## Renee (Apr 12, 2017)

53 for me


----------



## REO (Apr 13, 2017)

Not yet!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 13, 2017)

25


----------



## bullockcorner (Apr 13, 2017)

I haven't played for a long time. Let's try number .... *3*


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Apr 13, 2017)

6


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 13, 2017)

77?


----------



## amysue (Apr 13, 2017)

78 please


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 13, 2017)

36


----------



## Barefootin (Apr 13, 2017)

I'll try 67.


----------



## REO (Apr 13, 2017)

Not yet!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 14, 2017)

44 tonight please


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 14, 2017)

96 please


----------



## bullockcorner (Apr 14, 2017)

Hmmmm...... *32




*


----------



## Barefootin (Apr 14, 2017)

86 sounds like a good number this morning


----------



## REO (Apr 14, 2017)

Not yet!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Apr 14, 2017)

42 please


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 14, 2017)

74?


----------



## amysue (Apr 14, 2017)

28 please


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 14, 2017)

66


----------



## Renee (Apr 14, 2017)

17 for me


----------



## REO (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Debbie Roberts (Apr 14, 2017)

Maybe 63


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 15, 2017)

11


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 15, 2017)

I'll try 57.


----------



## REO (Apr 15, 2017)

not yet!


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Apr 15, 2017)

Maybe 55 today?


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 15, 2017)

83?


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter Everyone, 65 looks to me, to be the right color Easter Egg

Have a Blessed Day!


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter! ( 73 )??


----------



## REO (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter! (not yet)


----------



## amysue (Apr 16, 2017)

32 please. Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 16, 2017)

4 please.


----------



## REO (Apr 16, 2017)

A shame several of you have posted previously used numbers & wasted your guess


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 16, 2017)

59?


----------



## Renee (Apr 16, 2017)

75 for me


----------



## atotton (Apr 16, 2017)

2


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Apr 16, 2017)

5


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 17, 2017)

92


----------



## amysue (Apr 17, 2017)

9 please


----------



## Barefootin (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm going with lucky number 13 this morning.


----------



## bullockcorner (Apr 17, 2017)

Number* 85 *please.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 17, 2017)

26?


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Apr 17, 2017)

35 please


----------



## REO (Apr 17, 2017)

Not yet


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 17, 2017)

Can I give # 1 a try?


----------



## Renee (Apr 17, 2017)

93 for me


----------



## atotton (Apr 17, 2017)

10


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Apr 17, 2017)

94


----------



## REO (Apr 17, 2017)

Where could it be?


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Apr 17, 2017)

This Easter Bunny did a good job hiding the eggs. Guess today is 80


----------



## amysue (Apr 18, 2017)

8 please


----------



## REO (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Barefootin (Apr 18, 2017)

Let's see about 81


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 18, 2017)

perhaps its # 54


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Apr 18, 2017)

Maybe 64?


----------



## bullockcorner (Apr 18, 2017)

Darn, I was gonna say 81....Hmmmm...



then how about *22?



*


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Apr 18, 2017)

Hmmm 82???


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 18, 2017)

Maybe 46?


----------



## REO (Apr 18, 2017)

Sorry guys, I was sleeping




The number was 81 (the yr. I got out of H.S.) *Barefootin* can you email me your info please? [email protected]


----------



## REO (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for playing! Be sure and come play again at our next game in June!





GAME OVER!!!!!!


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Apr 18, 2017)

Always fun to play! Congratulations Barefooting on your win


----------



## Barefootin (Apr 19, 2017)

Cool!! What a lovely surprise this morning. I hope everyone had as much fun playing as I did.


----------



## Barefootin (May 4, 2017)

Whoo! Hoo! My prize came today! After the last 2 weeks, this was a much welcome surprise. I had 100% forgotten about this. I actually got 2 packages from Amazon. The first one had a lovely bookmark and some Cadbury chocolate covered carmels(my favorite). Then I opened the second package....I was stunned.



This so cool!!!


----------



## Debby - LB (May 4, 2017)

I'm so glad you like it!! Thank you again for participating on our forums.


----------



## REO (May 4, 2017)

Oh my goodness!!! What great prizes!!! Thank you Debby for letting us have these fun things and making them great!!


----------

